# Cardinal Tetras with white spot,eventually dies



## Daneland (15 Jan 2016)

Hello
I have lost one of my cardinal tetras this week,now others have similar symptoms.There are white spots on them ,they are like white spheres around 1mm.One of the cardinals looks like her scale have been removed,looking unhealthy .I  am afraid I have no extra tank to put them in...
Any remedy ?!
Sorry pictures are not great


----------



## jagillham (15 Jan 2016)

You can buy whitespot treatment. I'm sure I've read before turning the heat up helps too - but consult Google on that one!

Any idea of the source, any new introductions etc?


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jan 2016)

Try this http://www.eshalabs.eu/english/products/esha-exit.html These products have always done the job for me.


----------



## Daneland (15 Jan 2016)

jagillham said:


> You can buy whitespot treatment. I'm sure I've read before turning the heat up helps too - but consult Google on that one!
> 
> Any idea of the source, any new introductions etc?



I added ottos about 4 weeks ago.I dont know.So upsetting  



Troi said:


> Try this http://www.eshalabs.eu/english/products/esha-exit.html These products have always done the job for me.


Do you think they are safe for shrimps ?
I have a few neocardinas and amanos in the tank...


----------



## jagillham (15 Jan 2016)

You'd have thought 4 weeks was enough time for any issues to show.

Where did they come from out of interest? I see you are local! I got some from Dobbies a few weeks back, seem to lost a few already. There again Ottos can be tricky.

Have you a journal or photos of your tank on here anywhere? Looks like you've got good growth going on there.


----------



## Daneland (15 Jan 2016)

jagillham said:


> You'd have thought 4 weeks was enough time for any issues to show.
> 
> Where did they come from out of interest? I see you are local! I got some from Dobbies a few weeks back, seem to lost a few already. There again Ottos can be tricky.
> 
> Have you a journal or photos of your tank on here anywhere? Looks like you've got good growth going on there.



I had them from http://www.maidstoneaquaticsonline.co.uk/ 

I dont have a journal ,I take occasionally photos. I find nothing extraordinary or exciting in my tank compared the journals I see here. I try to make colourful and nice. I like the way it has evolved from this





to this






I will be a lot happier if I can keep my fishes alive


----------



## darren636 (15 Jan 2016)

Looks like a parasite.
Dermosporidia ?
Its very trendy right now

Lots of gravel vacuuming and water changes.


----------



## jagillham (15 Jan 2016)

Never been in there, always driving past it when it's closed!

It's a nice tank you have there. Any idea on what the red/pink one is? I've had no luck with anything that isn't green! The carpet looks like its coming on nicely too.


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2016)

I agree with Troi on Esha products,it's always in my cupboard you can use two products at once if it's moved to secondary infection which looks to be the case here,turning temperature up is only a temporary measure as the white spot leaves the host fishbecomes free swimming and still a problem.Its worth analysing what caused it . We get these setbacks try to not get too down about .If you know your local retailer to be reputable it would be good for a chat Maidenhead Aquatics are usually ok and knowledgeable.Esha I think can be contacted on line for queries.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jan 2016)

Yep the eSHa products are shrimp safe as far as I know, but always check the instructions...the full range can be found here http://www.eshalabs.eu/english/products.html


----------



## Daneland (16 Jan 2016)

Thanks for all your help.i will look for from LFS tomorrow,if I cant find I will order from amazon.


----------



## bern (23 Jan 2016)

You're not the only one frustrated by this problem. I recently added 3 zebra loaches to my tank. Now the loaches and most of the cardinal tetras have got what appears to be whitespot. Tried dosing interpet anti whitespot which appears to work initially, but then the infestation came straight back again. So I've ordered some esha products. Hopefully that'll help. Really frustrating as I've never had any diseases in my tank before.


----------



## Swordplay (6 Feb 2016)

Esha whitespot treatment is one of the best on the market in my opinion. As mentioned earlier it is worth raising the temperature in your tank which should speed up the cycle.
Cardinals are very prone to this disease and can get it as a result of large water changes if the temperature of the water added is lower than the water in the tank.
As a last resort when nothing worked i gave mine a saltwater dip. This does stress the fish out but i managed to save over half of my cardinals after a particularly nasty white spot outbreak.I used interpet aquarium salt.


----------



## Daneland (6 Feb 2016)

I was not careful with temperature of WCs,I tought they get plenty of rain water in the wild but I guess I was  ,now I try to match the exact temperature of the tank. I have lost 3 cardinals.Another was very sick and slim.But it is recovering now.


----------



## bern (11 Feb 2016)

I'm always quite careful with temperature matching. Done two rounds of esha now. Still getting the whitespot returning. Trouble is it's the zebra loach that keeps getting the disease then spreading it to the others. Can't seem to catch the loach no matter what I do. Soon as it sees the net it hides in the undergrowth!


----------

